# صيانة كرسي الأسنان



## brain700 (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*صيانة* *كرسي* *الأسنان*​ 

1[FONT=&quot]) *صيانة القبضة التربونية :*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]بسبب السرعة العالية للتوربين والانتشار الحراري الناتج عن هذه السرعات نتيجة الاحتكاك فإن هناك احتمال تشكيل ترسبات [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]كلسية على رأس القبضة ولذالك يجب عمل ما يلي :[/FONT]





[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]تنظيف القبضة عد كل عملية حفر بواسطة الماء .[/FONT]




[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]تزييت القبضة بالزيت الخاص بالتوربين .[/FONT]




[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]يجب قلب القبضة رأساً على عقب في كأس فارغة حتى اليوم التالي ( الريشة تكون في الأعلى ) . [/FONT]

2[FONT=&quot]) *صيانة قبضة المكيروموتور :*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]يجب إتباع ما يلي :[/FONT]




[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]تنظيف القبضة من الترسبات المتراكمة بعد كل استعمال .[/FONT]




[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]تزييتها الزيت الخاص بالمكروموتور و الزيت يكون أهم بوجود قطع ميكانيكية أكثر والزيت يكون يومي .[/FONT]

3[FONT=&quot]) *صيانة المرذاذ الثلاثي* :[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]ينظف المقبض بعد الاستعمال من النواتج الناتجة عن الحفر (بواسطة سلك فولاذي رفيع مرن ) .[/FONT]

4[FONT=&quot])* صيانة* *الوحدة المائية :*[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]تنظف مكان التصريف بشكل يومي .[/FONT]

5[FONT=&quot])* صيانة* *كرسي المريض :*[/FONT]




[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]تنظف المسننات وتشحيمها ( بسبب الحركة الميكانيكية ) .[/FONT]




[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]التأكد من مستوى الزيت الموجود في الخزان .[/FONT]




[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]التأكد من سلامة التماسات الخاصة بالمحرك الكهربائي .[/FONT]




[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]التأكد من وصلات بين خزان الزيت و كرسي المريض ( في كرسي الهيدروليكي )[/FONT]




[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]التأكد من سلامة جميع الوصلات بين كرسي المريض والوصلات الرئيسية .[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]مشاكل أنابيب - مصنعة – موزع زيت – وصلات [/FONT]


----------



## يورانيو500 (24 نوفمبر 2009)

*عطيا زميل*

لك الله يعطيك العافية


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (30 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## maarekmaarek (6 ديسمبر 2009)

thank you


----------

